# E-mailing to my Kindle



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Doesn't seem to be working. It's the same E-mail as the amazon account except @Kindle.com right?
I've had one e-mail returned to me and one is sending but not showing up on my Kindle. I'm attaching pdf document but also some mobi ones. Can I not attach more than one document at a time? Does it take a long time?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

It will only be the same e-mail user name as the one for your Amazon account if you went in and set it that way. Otherwise, they may have given it a different on (usually your first name followed by a number). You can check the e-mail adress in "manage Your Kindle"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Go into your Amazon account and double check the name. Mine was/is not the same as the name on my account.

Make sure you have included your email address in the list of authorized addresses (addresses who can send mail to your Kindle).

Make sure the Whispernet is turned on when you send the mail. Mail doesn't go into a queue it just disappears if the Whispernet is off.

You can send multiple attachments on one mail. It only takes a few seconds.

Report back, please.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

The only time I tried it, I got a messsage on my Amazon Kindle page saying the email had no data files.  I just sent myself a "hi" mesage and never got it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Leslie said.

To check the email address, go to the Kindle Store, then Manage Your Kindle (you'll have to log in) and verify the email designated.  For example, mine is [email protected] changed it, can't remember what the automatically generated email was.

When you send something, try one thing at a time--I don't know if it matters.  You want to have the Whispernet on, everything I've sent has shown up fairly quickly.  There are many reports that if you don't have the Whispernet on when the email is sent to your Kindle, it disappears into the ether.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmm, the e-mail is correct and my e-mail adress is on the authorized list and Whispernet is on.
Hmm, I also keep clicking on "Check for new items" but nothing is showing up. Can the e-mail convert PDFs?
This is annoying


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Hmm, the e-mail is correct and my e-mail adress is on the authorized list and Whispernet is on.
> Hmm, I also keep clicking on "Check for new items" but nothing is showing up. Can the e-mail convert PDFs?
> This is annoying


If it is a complex PDF it may very well fail. I've had that happen. PDF support is experimental. It is not a fully supported format.

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are many reports that if you don't have the Whispernet on when the email is sent to your Kindle, it disappears into the ether.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Betsy


Dissapears completely or should I get an e-mail back saying it didn't send? Also, do I still get charged if it dissapears?


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

My whispernet is on but it has some connection problems at my place. It has two bars but when I press check for new items it says wireless connecting on the bottom left.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Dissapears completely or should I get an e-mail back saying it didn't send? Also, do I still get charged if it dissapears?


No one that I have heard of has ever been charged the 10 cents, so don't worry about that.

One time I got an email saying the conversion failed.

Your other option is to download Mobipocket Creator and convert the file yourself.

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah, it worked for one mobi formatted book I sent, yay though I could've just connected my Kindle. Maybe the PDFs I'm sending are too complicated.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Your other option is to download Mobipocket Creator and convert the file yourself.
> 
> L


That's what it looks like I have to do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience has been that the MobiCreator does a better job on PDF's than sending it directly as a PDF attachment by e-mail.  If you still want to send it via Whispernet, you can do so after it's converted.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Hmm, the e-mail is correct and my e-mail adress is on the authorized list and Whispernet is on.
> Hmm, I also keep clicking on "Check for new items" but nothing is showing up. Can the e-mail convert PDFs?
> This is annoying


Try just sending one file on the email.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

> No one that I have heard of has ever been charged the 10 cents, so don't worry about that.


I was looking at that last night and it said that there will be no charge until a $3.00 balance is built up. You have to send up to 30 files before they charge you the first time.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Try just sending one file on the email.
> 
> Betsy


That worked with a mobi file but not with a pdf. I downloaded Mobi Creator, now I just need to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I send 2 items to my Kindle, but those where already in correct format from mobile reference. They got there instantly. I am just amazed at how fast it is. I bought a book and literally counted the seconds and I couldn't even count to 6-7 and it was downloaded. 

I do have 5 bars where I am at. I wonder if you have low connectivity if that can affect the conversion process.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Remember that you are sending an attachment (like a Word doc). It won't take the actual email (at least it won't on mine).

Steve


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I do have 5 bars where I am at. I wonder if you have low connectivity if that can affect the conversion process.


I'm sure it does


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I was looking at that last night and it said that there will be no charge until a $3.00 balance is built up. You have to send up to 30 files before they charge you the first time.


I have sent dozens of files to my Kindle and have never been charged 10 cents or $3.00 or anything else. And I have never heard of anyone else being charged, either.

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, so how do I convert PDF's with Mobi creator? It seems to only want word or text or html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Ok, so how do I convert PDF's with Mobi creator? It seems to only want word or text or html


Did you download the professional version? You probably want that one (also free). On the very first screen, it gives you a choice to import from existing document and Adobe PDF is one of the choices.

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

No i got home version, I'll go back and get the other one, thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You need the "publisher" edition. . .it's also free.

Here's a link: http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/ProductDetailsCreator.asp

Ann


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Just got it! And it has pdf as an option. I hope this works.
So i converted one, is it the .opf files I want to put on my Kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You use the software to convert it.  Then 'build' it.  Then save it.  I believe it is the .prc file that you want on your kindle.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Just got it! And it has pdf as an option. I hope this works.
> So i converted one, is it the .opf files I want to put on my Kindle?


No...do "build" then "save" (save is important!). It is the .prc file you want to transfer.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Great minds Leslie. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Great minds Leslie. . . . .
> 
> Ann


I know, I was thinking the exact same thing! LOL...

How are you doing, Micah? Report back, please...

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah, ok. Building one now. Let's see if this works, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like they worked! Some have funny names though, I prob should have checked that.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

That's weird, some have the names I gave the files, but one has a bunch of numbers and letters, but plugging my Kindle back in the .prc file is named normallly like the rest. Is there a way to change the name it shows on my Kindle?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Looks like they worked! Some have funny names though, I prob should have checked that.


Name of the book or file you mean? You can change that in Creator. It's the metadata section. Just open the file, fix the name, build again, save and upload.

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah thanks, you're the best.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, so thank you guys so much! If there hasn't alreay beed a thread detailing all this, keep this one for n00bs (like me, I guess).
I love this forum, all my Kindle questions answred.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Wow, so thank you guys so much! If there hasn't alreay beed a thread detailing all this, keep this one for n00bs (like me, I guess).
> I love this forum, all my Kindle questions answred.


You are very welcome! Now you can answer a question for me. Is that you in your avatar? I love that little sketch and the slightly devilish smile.

L


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Just FYI, I've never had to do "Save" in Mobipocket Creator.  I don't know why it would be different for some files or whatever reason Leslie has to.

When changing the metadata, make sure to scroll down to the bottom of the window, and click "Update".  If you don't the title and/or author won't get changed.  The "Update" isn't obvious on that page.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Make sure the Whispernet is turned on when you send the mail. Mail doesn't go into a queue it just disappears if the Whispernet is off.


Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your meaning, but I've always received mail after sending it and turning Whispernet on *after*_, even if I don't turn it on right away._


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your meaning, but I've always received mail after sending it and turning Whispernet on *after*_, even if I don't turn it on right away.
> _


_

But do you turn it on pretty close to the time when you send the email?

I haven't done it for a few months, but back when I was testing stuff for the FAQ book, I found that if I tried to send a document to my Kindle and the Whispernet was off, the document would never arrive--even when I turned the Whispernet on later (say an hour or two). But if I had the Whispernet on, the document came through. This led me to believe there is no queue that things get sent to. If your Kindle is not ready and waiting to receive it, the document just disappears.

Now it might work if you turn the Whispernet on within a few minutes of sending the document. I don't know...I didn't test this with a stopwatch. And like I said, it's been a few months since I've tried this, so maybe something has changed...maybe there is a queue now. I just got into the habit of turning the WN on then hitting send.

L_


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Just FYI, I've never had to do "Save" in Mobipocket Creator. I don't know why it would be different for some files or whatever reason Leslie has to.


The actual reason is: if you don't save a copy locally without DRM, you won't have a copy that you can open if you build a DRM-protected file. If you never build a DRM file then obviously, this is not an issue. But on the other hand, if you get into the habit of hitting "save" then you'll always have an openable file (to read with Mobipocket Reader) no matter what else you create, save, and/or deploy.

L


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You are very welcome! Now you can answer a question for me. Is that you in your avatar? I love that little sketch and the slightly devilish smile.
> 
> L


Yes it is me, my gf drew it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Yes it is me, my gf drew it.


Give her my compliments. My daughter is the budding artist in our family and that looks like something she would draw.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have still never emailed anything to my KIndle.  I gotta try that soon.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Did anybody else notice that Betsy gave out her email address?  Betsy just might be receiving some emails from devilish Kindlers


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Did anybody else notice that Betsy gave out her email address? Betsy just might be receiving some emails from devilish Kindlers


Actually, she won't because you have to authorize email addresses that can send mail to your Kindle. This is done so that Kindles won't get overrun with spam.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, Leslie, you spoiled my fun


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Many of us have an email addy posted here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Oh, Leslie, you spoiled my fun


Oh, sorry! LOL...

What can I do to make it up? Post a Hugh picture?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, sorry! LOL...
> 
> What can I do to make it up? Post a Hugh picture?


Like you need an excuse


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Like you need an excuse


Always one to rise to a challenge! With his daughter on the beach in Australia...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Oh, Leslie, you spoiled my fun


Just how dumb do you think I am? DON'T ANSWER THAT!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Always one to rise to a challenge! With his daughter on the beach in Australia...


I've said it before, I'll say it again; there is no question to which Hugh Jackman is NOT the correct answer.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just how dumb do you think I am? DON'T ANSWER THAT!
> 
> Betsy


To make you feel better, here's another Hugh picture...this time with his son (this is a few years ago. Oscar is a little older, now).


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have sent dozens of files to my Kindle and have never been charged 10 cents or $3.00 or anything else. And I have never heard of anyone else being charged, either.
> 
> L


All I know is what this thing said.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yup. Says that on my account too. But if I showed you my credit card bill (which I am not going to post here) you would not see any 10 cent charges or $3 grouped charges. Given that I have had my Kindle for 7 months and I send a minimum of 2 documents/week...7 months = 28 weeks x 2/doc/wk = 56 documents (probably more than that)....I should have been charged either $5.60 (individually) or $3 with another $3 charge pending.

All I am saying is, it hasn't happened. You can call CS and demand that they charge 10 cents, if you want.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You can call CS and demand that they charge 10 cents, if you want.


Yes, please do call me. I would be happy to charge you ten cents...and more. 



Spoiler



I know you meant customer service, but I always do a double-take when you use that abbrevation.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> Yes, please do call me. I would be happy to charge you ten cents...and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahah, yes! And I think of you when I type that. I also think twice with WN vs. whispernet but you know? Keystrokes get tiring.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

CS said:


> Yes, please do call me. I would be happy to charge you ten cents...and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... thanks for that laugh CS... I needed it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yup. Says that on my account too. But if I showed you my credit card bill (which I am not going to post here) you would not see any 10 cent charges or $3 grouped charges. Given that I have had my Kindle for 7 months and I send a minimum of 2 documents/week...7 months = 28 weeks x 2/doc/wk = 56 documents (probably more than that)....I should have been charged either $5.60 (individually) or $3 with another $3 charge pending.
> 
> All I am saying is, it hasn't happened. You can call CS and demand that they charge 10 cents, if you want.
> 
> L


You just wait..one day when you least expect it, the accountants at Amazon will catch it and you'll get a bill for $300.00 }insert evil laugh{


----------

